# iPhone 2.0: How to Disable Cellular Internet Access



## pangolin (Jun 22, 2008)

I found this posted from another mac forum.

iPhone 2.0: How to Disable Cellular Internet Access • brent.kearneys.ca

To install it on your phone, simply e-mail it to yourself as an attachment, and open it on your iPhone. When you click on the attachment on your iPhone, it will prompt you about applying the new configuration, and warn you about no trusted signature (I didn’t pay Verisign). Once the profile is installed, it won’t be possible for your iPhone to use your carrier’s network for Internet access. If you wish to re-enable cellular data access, all you need to do is open Settings -> General -> Profile, and remove the profile. The phone might require a reboot after removing the profile.


----------



## SeeB (Jun 30, 2008)

Wow, if this really work, it's a great way to avoid using any data!


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

or go to unlockit.co.nz on your iPhone and install the profile which should work.


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

ruffdeezy said:


> or go to unlockit.co.nz on your iPhone and install the profile which should work.


It definitely does work. I used unlockit.co.nz yesterday and it worked like a charm.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Why would one want to disable cellular? I can understand disabling data.

Or does the unlock _only_ disable data


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

TheBat said:


> Why would one want to disable cellular? I can understand disabling data.
> 
> Or does the unlock _only_ disable data


It allows you to set APN settings for cellular data. Thus you input blank information and it cannot connect to the network for data.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

So, when it's disabled, I can still use my WIFI on my phone, right?


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Blood_Lust said:


> So, when it's disabled, I can still use my WIFI on my phone, right?


Correct.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

The iPhone without cellular data (in free wi-fi poor zones) is like a ship with no propeller. Sure, it floats and you can get along on the current, a bit, but it isn't functioning like it was designed to.


----------



## Blood_Lust (Sep 7, 2003)

Well, I think i can manage a ship without a propeller for now. . it cost me $80+ / month 450mins (current plan) with the data plan and it's expensive. I'm also paying Rogers Cable+Net paying $90+. That's kinda like 2 ships and it's too expensive having 2 ships, right? maybe a ship and a boat will do for now.


----------



## steveblue (Aug 13, 2008)

many geeks like us have wifi everywhere, wifi is free and much faster than 3G, so if you are blessed with alot of wifi (university students for instance). it makes sense to use this.

also I prefer using my computer (w/broadand) for the heavy lifting ( downloading/managing that is - itunes,apps) which of course is even faster than wifi and much faster than 3G.

steveblue


----------

